# Question for followers of Sally Fallon/Weston A. Price



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I usually put my chicken carcasses in the crockpot and let them simmer for a day and then I can the resulting chicken stock/bone broth. Pros: the long, slow simmer helps extract minerals. Cons: it takes a full day of running an electric appliance.

I know some people prefer to cook it in a pressure cooker. Pros: it's fast! and if I'm going to pressure can it anyhow, why not? But does it do as good a job at extracting the most minerals and collagen from the bones?

I'm looking mainly from a nutrition standpoint. I know Sally Fallon and the "Real Food" crowd claim that using a pressure cooker/canner is bad because of the higher temps. I don't understand this because my understanding is that the temp only goes up to ~ 260. And I bake or roast everything higher than that. 

I've been canning my chicken stock. To do that I have to use a pressure canner. So if I'm going to pressure can it anyway, why not pressure cook it first instead of simmering it 24hrs? On the other hand, if pressure cooking/canning is going to render it somehow less nutritious I guess I could freeze it...

What's the deal? What am I missing?


----------



## porcupine73 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, older post I realize, but no responses. I normally do my broth in a large stainless steel pot simmering for four days. Yes that does take some electricity but I believe the extended timeframe allows for maximum mineral extraction from the bones. I do not believe that pressure cooking would increase the rate of mineral leaching from the bones. I believe the only thing that would increase mineral leaching rate would be to add more vinegar, but there is an upper limit on the amount of vinegar you can use and have it still be palatable.

In my opinion, pressure canning the stock is not necessary. I 'hot can' mine, which by that I mean, I put it in 1/2 gallon glass jars, while the temp is around 195 deg. F. Then I apply the lid and let it cool. They all 'pop' like they seal. I keep them in the fridge. I've used them up to even three months afterwards and they are still fine.


----------

